# long lasting wax?



## oliver122 (Mar 2, 2012)

my car gets washed every weekend 9 times out of 10 , and where i work it gets covered in really fine dust so i wanted to protect my paint as best as i could because im spending about £1000 having my mini sprayed again so want to protect the paint , would anybody be able recommend a wax and sealant to use ? thanks in advance


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Megs #16. AG HD wax.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Collinite 476, not expensive and will give you lasting protection for a good length of time.

I should point out if you want lasting protection you should carry out a full prep of the paint before you wax,to remove surface and contaminents


----------



## WAXOFF (May 13, 2012)

Collinite 915


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Make sure to let the paint gas out first before waxing!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

What paint type and colour are you having it sprayed? Are you happy to spend time applying 1 or 2 layers of wax or do you prefer quicker spray on/wipe off solutions?

Always amazes me how people just throw THEIR favourite products at people without even knowing if it's the best solution for the OP.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Collinite range or menzerna power lock.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> What paint type and colour are you having it sprayed? Are you happy to spend time applying 1 or 2 layers of wax or do you prefer quicker spray on/wipe off solutions?
> 
> Always amazes me how people just throw THEIR favourite products at people without even knowing if it's the best solution for the OP.


The OP asked for a long lasting wax.......nothing more....i think i'm right in saying 476 is a long lasting durable wax.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

It's hard to pick between Megs 16 and Collinite 476 for the long lasting effect.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Naviwax ultimate is another nice long lasting wax


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Swissvax shield, Zymol Titanium, Gtechniq sealant, Autofinesse spirit, Collinite depends budget and requirements


----------



## oliver122 (Mar 2, 2012)

cheers guys , well atm i think my paint is celly , it will be white with a black roof , i dont know what paint he will be using to spray tbh , applying layers doesn't bother me tbh


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Autosmart WAX. Lasts up to 6 months and is very easy to work with...easy on/off and smells great!!!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

fraz101 said:


> Collinite 476, not expensive and will give you lasting protection for a good length of time.
> 
> I should point out if you want lasting protection you should carry out a full prep of the paint before you wax,to remove surface and contaminents


agreed, Collinite is great stuff for durability and easy of use. 476 is my fav so far.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Best Wax/Sealant is simply FK1000P for protection. Better than the collinites imo.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

fraz101 said:


> The OP asked for a long lasting wax.......nothing more....i think i'm right in saying 476 is a long lasting durable wax.


No the OP asked for a wax and sealant and therefore my question stands as some waxes and sealants are much better suited to certain paint types and colours.

But hey who am I to have an opinion hey.....yeah OP use Colli 476 coz it's the best thing ever!!! :lol:

:wall:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Always amazes me how people just throw THEIR favourite products at people without even knowing if it's the best solution for the OP.
> 
> But hey who am I to have an opinion hey.....yeah OP use Colli 476 coz it's the best thing ever!!! :lol:
> 
> :wall:


All i did was recommend a fairly long lasting wax!?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

From testing of 8 differant waxes on van and car can be seen on my youtube channel would have to be blit hamber finis wax for me 2 coats


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Jetseal 109 is said to be a very durable sealant


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

oliver122 said:


> my car gets washed every weekend 9 times out of 10 , and where i work it gets covered in really fine dust so i wanted to protect my paint as best as i could because im spending about £1000 having my mini sprayed again so want to protect the paint , would anybody be able recommend a wax and sealant to use ? thanks in advance


Is there something in the dust thats damaging your paintwork then?


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

476 lasts ages, is easy on and off, and in my opinion, looks fantastic. Whats more, its cheap as chips!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Autosmart ultimate wax, i have some in the swaps section


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not going to disagree with previous posters but have you thought about Collinite No. 845 - Insulator Wax? 

It's almost bulletproof and would work nicely on a white car; it's relatively easy to apply as long as you warm it up before hand, durability is in the months, it's cheap and above all else, it's good!

It's got to be worth a consideration...


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

basically I live in a desert and dust can get attracted to any elastic.
I think slinkness help dust slide away faster. Sealent with good durabilty and slikness would be the answer. (Menzerna Power Lock) is the ideal soluation.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

It has to be defo collinite 845! The easiest liquid wax ever! 2 coats will see durability of up to 6-7 months. Plus the beading looks sooooo sexy lol.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

That was taken this morning! Im dribbling lol


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Fk1000p.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> Fk1000p.


:thumb: or any colly wax will do you well for long durability.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Finis Wax,Hydra wax,collinite 476/885,AG HD,Simoniz Original,Zymol Titanium,Destiny,Atlantique,Vintage


----------

